# ALLA FINE CHI SOFFRE SONO IO



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?

Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante

Per mia dura realtà devo ammettere che tutto quello che mi dicevate era vero
Alla fine sta arrivando il massacro....

Questa settimana è stata dura, lui mi ha cercato pochissimo e quando lo faceva era freddo e distaccato
Ieri sera la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso,losento prima di uscire dal lavoro lui la sera diceva di essere fuori da solo per una riunione di amici.... gli mando un messaggio alle 09.00

Secondo Voi mi ha risposto ??? No.... che devo pensare???? non mi vuole più?

Ma che me lo dicesse .... se non i vuole più me ne farò una ragione ma questo prendi e molla mi sta rovinando

Con mio marito non riesco a essere più io, nonostante lo ami, ....

Che casino !!!!


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non puoi provare a chiederlo direttamente a lui? Ma tu avevi deciso di chiudere con lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Non puoi provare a chiederlo direttamente a lui? Ma tu avevi deciso di chiudere con lui?


No.... io non voglio chiudere con lui 

Certo i sentimenti che provo io lui non li prova , ma va bene lo stesso.....

Cosa dovrei chiedergli ????? Perche non risponde ai messaggi o perche è cosi freddo????

Cosi ho paura di essere troppo pressante


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Sei la stessa che aveva aperto il topic dal titolo SONO INNAMORATA DEL MIO AMANTE? Scusa era giusto per capire....
Tu parli di tira e molla....quindi lui va e viene come gli pare? 
Ne so qualcosa anche io di tira e molla...e si soffre purtroppo.


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Comunque un amante dovrebbe portare un pò di gioia.....ma se è più la sofferenza che tutto il resto,dovresti cercare di lasciar perdere e chiudere te.So benissimo che è difficile....ma non ha senso soffrire per uno che non ti ama....pensaci.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Sei la stessa che aveva aperto il topic dal titolo SONO INNAMORATA DEL MIO AMANTE? Scusa era giusto per capire....
> Tu parli di tira e molla....quindi lui va e viene come gli pare?
> Ne so qualcosa anche io di tira e molla...e si soffre purtroppo.


Si sono sempre io..... quella incasinata .....

Si , mi chiama magari 3 volte in un giorno, poi non mi chiama per due giorni, poi si fa risentire come se niente fosse .... mi uccide cosi, ora sono qui che continuo  a guardare il telefonino in  attesa di un suo messaggio o di una sua chiamata.... mamma mia come sono ridotta ,

Poi pensare che non lo sentirò fino a lunedi, visto che lui il week end è con la sua famiglia....

Quindi sei nella mia stessa situazione ?? Sei sposata e come gestisci questa cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Comunque un amante dovrebbe portare un pò di gioia.....ma se è più la sofferenza che tutto il resto,dovresti cercare di lasciar perdere e chiudere te.So benissimo che è difficile....ma non ha senso soffrire per uno che non ti ama....pensaci.


Il problema è che non so se mi ama o no non glielo mai chiesto, forse per la paura di sapere.

Il fatto che anche se chiudessi sarei costretta o a sentirlo o a vederlo per lavoro, e pensare che lo conosco da 5 anni ma non mi era mai venuto in mente di essere sua amante


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Io non sono sposata ma ho vissuto mio malgrado il ruolo di amante, quindi so bene di quale sofferenza e di quale situazioni parlate!!! 
Come ti hanno già suggerito e per mia esperienza cara ospite ti assicuro che si, alla fine è un massacro che però riduce a brandelli solo noi che lo subiamo!

Io non ho mai avuto la forza di mollare e se ci provavo, tornava lui e subito ricadevo nei soliti schemi, ora mi ritrovo a piangere ogni giorno, ad aver spento il mio sorriso per qualcuno che non mi ha mai amato! Come ti ha detto Dalia ne vale la pena?
Per quel che racconti Ospite, sei come me....solo l'amate! 

Se avete degli uomini accanto che amate e che vi amano, perchè dovete soffrire così, per qualcun'altro? Almeno voi che avete la gioia di esservi costruiti una famiglia perchè non riuscite a goderne e a esserne soddisfatti?


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Io ho una storia che tra alti e bassi va avanti da quasi 4 anni....sì sono sposata come te.
Due anni fa ci ero quasi riuscita a chiudere ma lui mi ha convinta a continuare e ci son cascata peggio di prima.
Da qualche mese a questa parte lui mi stressa perchè ha i sensi di colpa per la sua donna e vorrebbe provare a chiudere ma ovviamente non ci riesce e io nemmeno....
Comunque pure lui va e viene...ci sentiamo via mail....magari per una settimana non lo sento e poi riappare....oramai mi ci sono abituata.
Cara....che dirti....si soffre....
Io non ho letto l'altro 3D tuo....però magari cercare di far funzionare il tuo matrimonio? Parlare e aprirti con tuo marito? Sei sicura davvero di amare ancora tuo marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non sono sposata ma ho vissuto mio malgrado il ruolo di amante, quindi so bene di quale sofferenza e di quale situazioni parlate!!!
> Come ti hanno già suggerito e per mia esperienza cara ospite ti assicuro che si, alla fine è un massacro che però riduce a brandelli solo noi che lo subiamo!
> 
> Io non ho mai avuto la forza di mollare e se ci provavo, tornava lui e subito ricadevo nei soliti schemi, ora mi ritrovo a piangere ogni giorno, ad aver spento il mio sorriso per qualcuno che non mi ha mai amato! Come ti ha detto Dalia ne vale la pena?
> ...


Diavoletta hai pienamente ragione

Non vale la pena rovinare un rapporto con mio marito, o scusa un matrimonio per un uomo che ti usa soltanto e che dopo ogni "scopata" torana da sua moglie come se niente fosse..

Da quanto ho capito tu lo hai lasciato ma come hai fatto ?

Dove hai Trovato la forza?

Perchè ogni donna, almeno io parlo per me, vuole sentirsi tale, e con uomo che non è tuo marito riesci  a farlo lui ti fa sentire diversa

Ora lo so verrò criticata per quello che ho detto, ma prima o pio tutti cadono in tentazione


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Se avete degli uomini accanto che amate e che vi amano, perchè dovete soffrire così, per qualcun'altro? Almeno voi che avete la gioia di esservi costruiti una famiglia perchè non riuscite a goderne e a esserne soddisfatti?


Hai pienamente ragione sai? Io cerco di lottare ogni giorno per far funzionare il mio matrimonio....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Io ho una storia che tra alti e bassi va avanti da quasi 4 anni....sì sono sposata come te.
> Due anni fa ci ero quasi riuscita a chiudere ma lui mi ha convinta a continuare e ci son cascata peggio di prima.
> Da qualche mese a questa parte lui mi stressa perchè ha i sensi di colpa per la sua donna e vorrebbe provare a chiudere ma ovviamente non ci riesce e io nemmeno....
> Comunque pure lui va e viene...ci sentiamo via mail....magari per una settimana non lo sento e poi riappare....oramai mi ci sono abituata.
> ...


Da 4 anni ??? mamma mia , e pensare che la mia va avanti da solo un anno è sto già soffrendo 

E quando non lo senti , ti manca ? a me si tantissimo 

E con tuo marito come va?

Si sono sicura di amare mio marito , lui è davvero premuroso e mi ama, allorati domanderai perche cerco l'altro  Boh...


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Da 4 anni ??? mamma mia , e pensare che la mia va avanti da solo un anno è sto già soffrendo
> 
> E quando non lo senti , ti manca ? a me si tantissimo
> 
> ...


Io son caduta in tentazione perchè nel 2007 le cose con mio marito non andavano molto bene....non facevamo quasi mai l'amore....il fatto che l'altro abbia iniziato a starmi dietro mi ha risvegliato sessualmente. Adesso con mio marito va meglio,siamo anche stati in vacanza due settimane in estate e ha funzionato bene.Poi sono una cretina,torno a casa e cerco l'altro....mi sembra che sia quasi diventata una dipendenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Io son caduta in tentazione perchè nel 2007 le cose con mio marito non andavano molto bene....non facevamo quasi mai l'amore....il fatto che l'altro abbia iniziato a starmi dietro mi ha risvegliato sessualmente. Adesso con mio marito va meglio,siamo anche stati in vacanza due settimane in estate e ha funzionato bene.Poi sono una cretina,torno a casa e cerco l'altro....mi sembra che sia quasi diventata una dipendenza.


Secondo me è una dipendenza, noi donne non possiamo fare  a meno di sentirlo, di vederlo e magari di fare l'amore con lui, per lui inveciamo siamo solo oggetti....

Anche io con mio marito facciamo poco l'amore, se lo facciamo lo facciamo per routine ... ma tu hai figli?


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Sì ho una figlia grande....voi avete dei figli?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Sì ho una figlia grande....voi avete dei figli?


No per fortuna.....

Ho pensato anche di lasciare mio marito  non è giusto che abbia accanto una donna come me....... mi faccio schifo da sola, scusa oggi è una brutta giornata .... mi devo rassegnare oggi non mi chiama ...

Tu da quanto tempo non lo senti ??? e come stai?


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No per fortuna.....
> 
> Ho pensato anche di lasciare mio marito  non è giusto che abbia accanto una donna come me....... mi faccio schifo da sola, scusa oggi è una brutta giornata .... mi devo rassegnare oggi non mi chiama ...
> 
> Tu da quanto tempo non lo senti ??? e come stai?


Io l'ho visto ieri 10 minuti...sono andata a salutarlo nel suo posto di lavoro. Sto che vorrei trovare la forza di chiudere...
Cerca di riflettere sul tuo matrimonio,se non avete figli e se con tuo marito non funziona come vorresti dovresti forse lasciarlo....ma cerca di parlare con tuo marito,anche a costo di dirgli la verità.....


----------



## Andy (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?
> 
> Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Io l'ho visto ieri 10 minuti...sono andata a salutarlo nel suo posto di lavoro. Sto che vorrei trovare la forza di chiudere...
> Cerca di riflettere sul tuo matrimonio,se non avete figli e se con tuo marito non funziona come vorresti dovresti forse lasciarlo....ma cerca di parlare con tuo marito,anche a costo di dirgli la verità.....


no perchè sono sicura che non è la soluzione giusta......

Devo cercare in me la forza di lasciarlo,,, e spero di farcela


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?
> 
> Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante
> 
> ...


Questi sono gli amanti, vanno e vengono.... l'innamoramento ti passerà prima o poi, dopo un fisiologico e necessario periodo di sofferenza.
Sta a te fare ordine nei tuoi sentimenti, non contare su di lui, mai.


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no perchè sono sicura che non è la soluzione giusta......
> 
> Devo cercare in me la forza di lasciarlo,,, e spero di farcela


Ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio fare....ti auguro davvero di riuscire a mollarlo,fallo per te,per la tua dignità.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questi sono gli amanti, vanno e vengono.... l'innamoramento ti passerà prima o poi, dopo un fisiologico e necessario periodo di sofferenza.
> Sta a te fare ordine nei tuoi sentimenti, non contare su di lui, mai.


Che brutto soffrire ....

sarebbe più facile se non lo vedesi più invece sarò costretta a sentirlo/vederlo per lavoro


----------



## Niko74 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Secondo me è una dipendenza, noi donne non possiamo fare  a meno di sentirlo, di vederlo e magari di fare l'amore con lui, per lui inveciamo siamo solo oggetti....*
> 
> Anche io con mio marito facciamo poco l'amore, se lo facciamo lo facciamo per routine ... ma tu hai figli?


Quindi tu, che come dici *sei sicura di amare tuo marito*, stai male per uno che ti usa come un oggetto 

Per il fatto che con il marito ci fai poco l'amore e quando lo fai è per routine.....magari dipende più da te che da lui...
Parlo ovviamente riferendomi alla mia esperienza dove durante il periodo in cui mia moglie aveva l'altro per la testa il sesso ne risentiva....ma non ero certo io a considerarlo noioso e a non aver voglia di farlo (anche perché ero ignaro di tutto)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non vale la pena rovinare un rapporto con mio marito, o scusa un matrimonio per un uomo che *ti usa soltanto* e che dopo ogni "scopata" torana da sua moglie come se niente fosse..
> 
> Perchè ogni donna, almeno io parlo per me, vuole sentirsi tale, e con uomo che non è tuo marito riesci  a farlo lui ti fa sentire diversa
> 
> Ora lo so verrò criticata per quello che ho detto, ma prima o pio tutti cadono in tentazione


E tu non usi lui?

Perchè perdi la testa e ti lasci andare a scrivere queste cazzate?
Tu lo stai usando tanto quanto lui sta usando te.

E' vero che ogni donna vuole realizzarsi pienamente in quanto tale: 
l'amante è una persona con cui non rivesti nessun ruolo istituzionale. 
Non devi dimostrargli niente, solo passarci dei momenti piacevoli. E questa non è una cosa difficile....

Mentre essere madre, moglie, lavoratrice è un filino più impegnativo......
ma nella vita le due cose devono necessariamente coesistere e trovare il loro equilibrio.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio fare....ti auguro davvero di riuscire a mollarlo,fallo per te,per la tua dignità.


Grazie...... mi sei molto di aiuto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che brutto soffrire ....
> 
> *sarebbe più facile se non lo vedesi più invece sarò costretta a sentirlo/vederlo per lavoro*


Pensa che vederlo spesso all'inizio ti causerà una buona dose di sofferenza, 
ma alla lunga l'abitudine di vederlo e di interagire con lui solo per questioni lavorative modificherà la sua immagine
in quella di un noioso acessorio della tua vita...


----------



## Andy (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu non usi lui?
> 
> Perchè perdi la testa e ti lasci andare a scrivere queste cazzate?
> Tu lo stai usando tanto quanto lui sta usando te.
> ...



Vorrei anche capire la situazione in cui mi sono trovato io.
Cosa si intende per momenti piacevoli? Solo sesso, oppure brevi incontri per parlare, oppure qualche telefonata?

Quando invece si configurano come giornate intere passate insieme?

No, davvero, mi interessa saperlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu non usi lui?
> 
> Perchè perdi la testa e ti lasci andare a scrivere queste cazzate?
> Tu lo stai usando tanto quanto lui sta usando te.
> ...


Forse all'inizio lo usavo...ma ormai non posso più fare a meno di lui

Chiaro dei momenti piacevoli, che a parer mio vanno al di la del puro sesso, invece , mi sembra di capire per lui sono solo quello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vorrei anche capire la situazione in cui mi sono trovato io.
> Cosa si intende per momenti piacevoli? Solo sesso, oppure brevi incontri per parlare, oppure qualche telefonata?
> 
> Quando invece si configurano come giornate intere passate insieme?
> ...


Ehm, non ti saprei rispondere: io apposta evito di passare giornate intere, notti o week end con chichessia (escluso mio marito, ovvio).
Si rischia di creare troppa intimità.

Diciamo che qualche ora è sufficiente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse all'inizio lo usavo...ma ormai non posso più fare a meno di lui
> 
> Chiaro dei momenti piacevoli, che a parer mio vanno al di la del puro sesso, invece , mi sembra di capire per lui sono solo quello


Non è solo sesso, neanche per lui.

Solo che per te, in questo momento, è qualcosa di più...
fosse anche solo un 5% in più, ti ritrovi in una situazione sbilanciata e disagevole


----------



## cavasdas (22 Ottobre 2011)

Sembrate delle quindicenni alle prime cotte.. ma vi rileggete un po ? sinceramente e' una cosa penosa.. certo che se voi donne siete tutte cosi per noi uomini e' un gioco facile facile..... forza lothar !! Tutte a fare la classifica delle volte che fanno l amore con il marito.. che se lo fanno e' una routine.. Ma vi rendete conto che un matrimonio NON E' SOLO QUESTO ?? Non voglio dire che e' un patto di fronte a dio perche' ci si puo' credere o meno ma un matrimonio e' prima di tutto un progetto di vita tra persone (che si ritiene) mature, che si propongono di migliorarsi e di superare insieme le difficolta' della vita, di dare benessere a se stessi e ai propri figli, sapendo che tutto questo non sara' affatto semplice e che forse sara' necessaria tutta una vita per riuscirci.. l' attrazione per un altro uomo o per un' altra donna e' soltanto una di queste difficolta' , puo' anche capitare di "CASCARCI".. ma l' amore... secondo me  chi si innamora e' perche' si predispone a farlo.. certo puo' capitare anche questo ma sentire voi donne che appena la percentuale di scopate con i vostri mariti scende al di sotto di una certa percentuale.. come per magia vi "innamorate" del primo che passa.... sinceramente mi fa cadere la braccia.... ALTRO CHE PROGETTI DI VITA !!


----------



## Andy (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm, non ti saprei rispondere: io apposta evito di passare giornate intere, notti o week end con chichessia (escluso mio marito, ovvio).
> Si rischia di creare troppa intimità.
> 
> Diciamo che qualche ora è sufficiente.


Vedi questo strugge me. Io ero amante inconsapevole... ma che tipo di amante? Giornate dedicate completamente a me, week-end dedicati a me. Lei che si metteva in autobus per raggiungere me (100km).
E comunque, anche se dalla sua parte ho conosciuto quasi nulla, ci andavo sotto casa tranquillamente, all'università stavamo insieme.
E nel sesso c'era fin troppa intimità. Perchè voler fare l'amore senza preservativo? Perchè dopo l'amore si passano le ore in macchina a parlare, mezzi nudi con le gambe intrecciate, le mie alle sue.

Non si trattava di poco. Maledizione.

E quando mi ha detto che aveva più amanti, era solo per allontanarmi, penso. Perchè in seguito me lo ha ancora negato.

E perchè se io ero amante, quando andavo di soppiatto a citofonare a casa (dove dovrebbe stare il marito) non c'era mai nessuno. Luci sempre spente...

Ma chi cazzo ho frequentato???


----------



## dalia63 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è solo sesso, neanche per lui.


Perchè dici che non è solo sesso neanche per lui? E' quello che tambura nella mia testa....visto che la mia storia va avanti da un pezzo e mi chiedo se per lui è solo sesso o c'è dell'altro.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?
> 
> Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante
> 
> ...


Scusa ma 
ti piacerebbe sentirlo ogni momento in modo che riempia la tua giornata sempre ???
E nn dire no ma almeno rispondesse al mio sms 
perche se lui ti risponde tu ne mandi un'altro aspetti la risposta  e via cosi lo sai vero???

ami tuo marito quindi l'altro e un amante cioe una piacevole parentesi della vita (per me)
Vivilo cosi se stai bene con lui 
vivilo quando c'è nn quando nn risponde agli sms o nn si fa sentire 
poi nn credo che sia solo sesso neanche per lui


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E tu non usi lui?*
> 
> Perchè perdi la testa e ti lasci andare a scrivere queste cazzate?
> Tu lo stai usando tanto quanto lui sta usando te.
> ...



:risata::risata: mi fai morire quando fai di queste uscite  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione sai? Io cerco di lottare ogni giorno per far funzionare il mio matrimonio....


Dalia invece a me fa male sapere che la gente deve lottare per mandare avanti un matrimonio, quando già prima di sposarsi ha iniziato a tradire quella persona(parlo della mia situazione)...non ne trovo il senso!
Capisco che una vita a due è un viaggio assai difficile in cui bisogna superare le difficoltà che la vita ti mette avanti, quindi può essere anche una lotta, con se stessi e l'altro per mantenere un equilibrio più o meno stabile...e magari, come nel tuo caso, dopo tanti anni alla fine può capitare la "tentazione".
Quello che invece non mi spiego è quando la tentazione ce l'hai già prima di sposarti e continua anche dopo per anni e poi dicono che sono sicuri della scelta fatta.....sarà che ci sono emozioni e sensazioni che devo vivere ma, attualmente psicologicamente non riesco a trovare il nesso logico!
Quando sono felice e soddisfatta a me basta quel che ho e non penso a quello che mi manca, sono felice di quello che ho! Se uno va in cerca di quello che gli manca è perchè non è soddisfatto di quel che ha!
Quindi sono io che mi prendo in giro non volendo accettare questa spiegazione o si prende in giro colui che dice di essere felice della scelta fatta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vedi questo strugge me. Io ero amante inconsapevole... ma che tipo di amante? Giornate dedicate completamente a me, week-end dedicati a me. Lei che si metteva in autobus per raggiungere me (100km).
> E comunque, anche se dalla sua parte ho conosciuto quasi nulla, ci andavo sotto casa tranquillamente, all'università stavamo insieme.
> E nel sesso c'era fin troppa intimità. Perchè voler fare l'amore senza preservativo? Perchè dopo l'amore si passano le ore in macchina a parlare, mezzi nudi con le gambe intrecciate, le mie alle sue.
> 
> ...


Magari qualcuno potesse darti delle risposte......
Forse lei ha voluto prendere da te e con te tutto ciò che di piacevole poteva esserci, preservando al contempo la sua vita,
evitando qualsiasi intrusione da parte tua che non si limitasse alla sua persona.

Non è una cosa insolita, anch'io lo faccio.
(Non è neanche una cosa bella da fare se ci si accorge che dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che si sta innamorando)

Mentre stava insieme a te era la tua donna, e tu eri il suo uomo...fuori da lì ognuno alla sua vita.
Forse, e dico forse, lei la intendeva così.


----------



## Massimo meridio (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?
> 
> Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante
> 
> ...


Tu sei la versione femminile di me. O meglio, la tua storia è piuttosto simile alla mia. Anch'io amo ancora mia moglie ma non riesco ad essere me stesso con lei. O almeno non più. Non ci faccio neanche l'amore da una vita. Ti ricorderai di me sull'altro topic che avevi fatto. Sono quello che è finito per innamorarsi dell'amante. Solo che poi le cose si sono complicate perchè pure ora si è innamorata di me. Il casino per me arriverà quando mi chiederà di lasciare mia moglie (me la sta già mettendo sotto comunque, in sordina, ma lo fa). Però credo che se le cose per te siano come tu dici e cioè che probabilmete lui non è poi così innamorato di me, le cose sono più facile se decidi di mandarlo a quel paese. Io se sapessi che lei mi sta solo usando ne trarrei vantaggio (pur soffrendone) perchè lo stacco sarebbe meno traumatico. Ma quando hai il dubbio o la certezza (nel mio caso ormai è certezza) che anche l'altro ti ama...sei nella m...a. O almeno io ci sto di sicuro finendo a grandi passi, come più di uno qui sul forum mi ha detto.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non c'e' nulla da dire  avete un Quore GRANDE, GRANDE, GRANDE!!!​


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sò se vi ricordate di me ?
> 
> Sono quella che era innamorata del suo amante
> 
> ...



Si può imparare a viverla in modo diverso. E accorgersi che magari in questo modo lui inizia anche a vederci in modo diverso e forse a cercarci di più.
Se si lasciano passare anni senza cercare di andare a fondo a ciò che ci ha portato verso un tradimento, capire quali bisogni colma l'amante rispetto alla nostra storia, e' come se mettessimo in standby la nostra vita. 
Il tuo dolore l'ho vissuto anch'io e lo capisco... ma o trovi un'altra strada o lo lasci.


----------



## Daniele (23 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No per fortuna.....
> U
> Ho pensato anche di lasciare mio marito  non è giusto che abbia accanto una donna come me....... mi faccio schifo da sola, scusa oggi è una brutta giornata .... mi devo rassegnare oggi non mi chiama ...
> 
> Tu da quanto tempo non lo senti ??? e come stai?


Hai proprio ragione, dovresti lasciare tuo marito perché sei troppo sporca come donna. comu


----------



## stellanuova (23 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Sono quello che è finito per innamorarsi dell'amante. Solo che poi le cose si sono complicate perchè pure ora si è innamorata di me. Il casino per me arriverà quando mi chiederà di lasciare mia moglie (me la sta già mettendo sotto comunque, in sordina, ma lo fa)


Tu non hai figli Massimo e i suoi sono gia' belli grandi, quindi qual'e' il problema ?
Io non lo vedo, tu lasci tua moglie che per te è come una sorella e lei lascia il marito
che ha sempre tradito.
Una bella storia alla luce del sole.
Cosa ti frena ?


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Tu sei la versione femminile di me. O meglio, la tua storia è piuttosto simile alla mia. Anch'io amo ancora mia moglie ma non riesco ad essere me stesso con lei. O almeno non più. Non ci faccio neanche l'amore da una vita. Ti ricorderai di me sull'altro topic che avevi fatto. Sono quello che è finito per innamorarsi dell'amante. Solo che poi le cose si sono complicate perchè pure ora si è innamorata di me. *Il casino per me arriverà quando mi chiederà di lasciare mia moglie *(me la sta già mettendo sotto comunque, in sordina, ma lo fa). Però credo che se le cose per te siano come tu dici e cioè che probabilmete lui non è poi così innamorato di me, le cose sono più facile se decidi di mandarlo a quel paese. Io se sapessi che lei mi sta solo usando ne trarrei vantaggio (pur soffrendone) perchè lo stacco sarebbe meno traumatico. Ma quando hai il dubbio o la certezza (nel mio caso ormai è certezza) che anche l'altro ti ama...sei nella m...a. O almeno io ci sto di sicuro finendo a grandi passi, come più di uno qui sul forum mi ha detto.


e tu che vuoi fare?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma
> ti piacerebbe sentirlo ogni momento in modo che riempia la tua giornata sempre ???
> E nn dire no ma almeno rispondesse al mio sms
> perche se lui ti risponde tu ne mandi un'altro aspetti la risposta  e via cosi lo sai vero???
> ...


Ho p'ensato molto in questo week end.....

Pensate che pure stanotte me lo sono sognato, ormai ci sono cascata dentro.

L'ho appena sentito (perchè l'ho chiamato io) freddo distaccato... 50 secondi di telefonata, senza neanche accennare a Venerdi......

Ormai è chiaro sta cercando di allintanarmi...

Che brutto inizio settimana..

Perche pensate che per lui non sia solo sesso????


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

ma da quanto vi vedete?
forse si sta cercando di allontanarsi
ha capito che sta cosa non ha senso non porta a nulla
che forse t stai innamorando
gli uomni sono così
io fossi in te non lo cercherei più sai 
queste cose o si vivono sensa ansie o non ha senso e io per prima mi sono presa di una persona e ho chiuso

solo sesso no perchè io non cic redo al solo sesso un minimo di coinvolgimento c'è sempre soptutto se è una cosa ripetuta
in realtà bisognerebbe prendere il bello di quei momenti e basta

cmq fossi inte penserei bene cosa fare con tuo marito e non perdere tempo dietro costui
siamo proprio sciocche a volte.....



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho p'ensato molto in questo week end.....
> 
> Pensate che pure stanotte me lo sono sognato, ormai ci sono cascata dentro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

Hai un marito: è la persona migliore che hai accanto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho p'ensato molto in questo week end.....
> 
> Pensate che pure stanotte me lo sono sognato, ormai ci sono cascata dentro.
> 
> ...


Vuole chiudere ma è codardo e non ha le palle per dirtelo e quindi ti ignora

Tieni duro e non cercarlo più, è solo tempo perso

All'inizio è dura, ma col tempo la cosa migliora, fidati.


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vuole chiudere ma è codardo e non ha le palle per dirtelo e quindi ti ignora
> 
> Tieni duro e non cercarlo più, è solo tempo perso
> 
> All'inizio è dura, ma col tempo la cosa migliora, fidati.


Quoto


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto


certo bel coniglio questo però..nonc apisco cosa ci sia dig rave nel dire basta...o vuole tenersi una porta aperta si sa mai
mandalo a cacare fidati

Ho un’amica che vive la sua storia da uomo diciamo
Si vedono 1 volta al mese
Si sentono pochissimo a volte passano settimane senza che
Sanno di esserci una x altro, fanno del gran sesso. Punto

Lei a casa sua lui a casa propria
Stanno pure benone con i loro compagni
Dicono sia un angolino solo x loro, una roba che proteggono sino a che andrà bene
Ma non hanno né pretese ne aspettative e certo lei non va in palla qnd non lo sente
Ha una vita piena e ricca
Forse x quello alla fine piace

Ma se non si è in grado di viverla così allora…meglio nulla
Io penso
Una vita paralella fatta di sms continui continue mail ecc finisce

Questi due invece vanno avanti

Fermo restando che x me non avrebbe senso a sto punto chiudi con tuo marito
Ma x loro va bene così….fose gli amanti veri sono questi che si prendono il bello, egoisticamente

Però io non comprendo..i loro compagni..poveracci ecco


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vuole chiudere ma è codardo e non ha le palle per dirtelo e quindi ti ignora
> 
> Tieni duro e non cercarlo più, è solo tempo perso
> 
> All'inizio è dura, ma col tempo la cosa migliora, fidati.


E' banale ma adesso che me lo sono sentito dire mi sto convincendo anche io 

ma cavoli siamo due persone adulte, perchè non dirmelo??? "Guarda mi sono rotto di te voglio chiudere" cosa ci vuole ? mica una laurea 

Forse è meglio che lo chiami e gli chieda apertamente cos avuole fare.... siamo adulti e che cavolo


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' banale ma adesso che me lo sono sentito dire mi sto convincendo anche io
> 
> ma cavoli siamo due persone adulte, perchè non dirmelo??? "Guarda mi sono rotto di te voglio chiudere" cosa ci vuole ? mica una laurea
> 
> *Forse è meglio che lo chiami e gli chieda apertamente cos avuole fare.... siamo adulti e che cavolo*


Cazzius e meno male che avevi capito...

sei proprio de coccio...


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' banale ma adesso che me lo sono sentito dire mi sto convincendo anche io
> 
> ma cavoli siamo due persone adulte, perchè non dirmelo??? "Guarda mi sono rotto di te voglio chiudere" cosa ci vuole ? mica una laurea
> 
> Forse è meglio che lo chiami e gli chieda apertamente cos avuole fare.... siamo adulti e che cavolo


Siamo adulti solo a convenienza. Si possono avere 60 ed essere ancora dei rincoglioniti.

Le mie ultime due ex erano rispettivamente 4 e più di 5 anni più grandi di me.
Le idee chiare le avevo io su cosa volevo, non loro... ancora con la testa al gioco.


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

ma non so se  lo farei
ma basta correre deitro un minimo di amor proprio dai

però se è un modo x metterti anima in pace  e guardare avanti allora si..fallo assolutamente
ma solo appunto se sta cosa ti impedisce di vivere serenamente
almeno ti levi il dente 




Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' banale ma adesso che me lo sono sentito dire mi sto convincendo anche io
> 
> ma cavoli siamo due persone adulte, perchè non dirmelo??? "Guarda mi sono rotto di te voglio chiudere" cosa ci vuole ? mica una laurea
> 
> Forse è meglio che lo chiami e gli chieda apertamente cos avuole fare.... siamo adulti e che cavolo


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non starà più serena, ma almeno si farà una ragione. Perchè continuerà a soffrire.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' banale ma adesso che me lo sono sentito dire mi sto convincendo anche io
> 
> ma cavoli siamo due persone adulte, perchè non dirmelo??? "Guarda mi sono rotto di te voglio chiudere" cosa ci vuole ? mica una laurea
> 
> Forse è meglio che lo chiami e gli chieda apertamente cos avuole fare.... siamo adulti e che cavolo


Ti capisco, anch'io ragiono così e non ho mai capito chi fugge senza dare spiegazioni, è una cosa che mi manda in bestia.

Però non tutti ragionano come noi, ci sono tanti uomini che preferiscono eclissarsi sperando che l'altra lo capisca (ma se non ricordo male anche certe donne.... mesi fa avevo aperto una discussione qui sopra che riguardava proprio questo argomento, e se non sbaglio più di una utente ha detto che anche loro fanno così se non hanno più niente da dire, in quanto "cosa c'è di più eloquente del silenzio?")


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma non so se  lo farei
> ma basta correre deitro un minimo di amor proprio dai
> 
> però se è un modo x metterti anima in pace  e guardare avanti allora si..fallo assolutamente
> ...


Hai preso in pieno non lo farò, molte volte penso che sono una donna con una dignità che lui mi stà uccidendo 

Ma tu come hai fatto ? Mi ricordo ti te hai chiuso con il tuo amnate ma come hai fatto ? Lui si è fatto ancora sentire.?


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anch'io ragiono così e non ho mai capito chi fugge senza dare spiegazioni, è una cosa che mi manda in bestia.
> 
> Però non tutti ragionano come noi, ci sono tanti uomini che preferiscono eclissarsi sperando che l'altra lo capisca (ma se non ricordo male anche certe donne.... mesi fa avevo aperto una discussione qui sopra che riguardava proprio questo argomento, e se non sbaglio più di una utente ha detto che anche loro fanno così se non hanno più niente da dire, in quanto "*cosa c'è di più eloquente del silenzio?*")


E' successo a me: andata via nel silenzio. Solo che io non ho rinunciato a sapere. E' il comportamento più brutto che si possa avere.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anch'io ragiono così e non ho mai capito chi fugge senza dare spiegazioni, è una cosa che mi manda in bestia.
> 
> Però non tutti ragionano come noi, ci sono tanti uomini che preferiscono eclissarsi sperando che l'altra lo capisca (ma se non ricordo male anche certe donne.... mesi fa avevo aperto una discussione qui sopra che riguardava proprio questo argomento, e se non sbaglio più di una utente ha detto che anche loro fanno così se non hanno più niente da dire, in quanto "cosa c'è di più eloquente del silenzio?")


Però ho pensato, se sono io che penso che voglia allontanarsi?

Se io non lo cerco più, magari lui pensa la stessa cosa, Se non mi chiama più vuol dire che vuole allontanatsi?? 

Che casino


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' successo a me: andata via nel silenzio. Solo che io non ho rinunciato a sapere. E' il comportamento più brutto che si possa avere.


Concordo......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però ho pensato, se sono io che penso che voglia allontanarsi?
> 
> Se io non lo cerco più, magari lui pensa la stessa cosa, Se non mi chiama più vuol dire che vuole allontanatsi??
> 
> Che casino


Scusa ma tu gli hai mandato un sms venerdì e non ti ha risposto. L'hai chiamato stamattina e ti ha liquidata in un minuto trattandoti con fare distaccato...

Mi sembra che i segnali ci siano tutti.

Lui non può pensare che sei tu che vuoi allontanarti, visto che lo hai cercato!

Senti, mi spiace dirtelo ma è meglio che apri gli occhi: lascia stare. Non cercarlo più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Adesso soffrirai, ma ti assicuro che più passa il tempo e meno si soffre. Devi solo avere pazienza e tenere duro. Non morirai dal dolore. Una volta che ne sarai fuori vedrai le cose in modo diverso


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu gli hai mandato un sms venerdì e non ti ha risposto. L'hai chiamato stamattina e ti ha liquidata in un minuto trattandoti con fare distaccato...
> 
> Mi sembra che i segnali ci siano tutti.
> 
> ...


E io cerco tutte le scuse:

Venerdi non mi ha risposto perchè non poteva , penso

Stamattina mi ha liquidato dicendo che aveva a casa i pittori e non poteva parlare

Quando sono cretina vero


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu gli hai mandato un sms venerdì e non ti ha risposto. L'hai chiamato stamattina e ti ha liquidata in un minuto trattandoti con fare distaccato...
> 
> Mi sembra che i segnali ci siano tutti.
> 
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E io cerco tutte le scuse:
> 
> Venerdi non mi ha risposto perchè non poteva , penso
> 
> ...


Scusa ma da venerdì a lunedì avrà pure avuto un minuto per risponderti, o no?

Lascialo perdere. E' pure un codardo.... non puoi ricavarci niente di positivo con uno così


----------



## Andy (24 Ottobre 2011)

E cambia anche numero di telefono...


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai preso in pieno non lo farò, molte volte penso che sono una donna con una dignità che lui mi stà uccidendo
> 
> Ma tu come hai fatto ? Mi ricordo ti te hai chiuso con il tuo amnate ma come hai fatto ? Lui si è fatto ancora sentire.?


si si è fatto sentire
ma è combattuto qnt me sa che non va bene e quindi dice letteralemtne che sis forza di non pensarmi
a volte gli riesce altre no
io? idem
sto cercando dir ecuperare e lui rimarrà una  parte di me
la cosa buona se vogliamo èc he ho capito che non sono stata solo sesso
mi ha scritto cose  belle su di noi
certo non amore quello no è impossibile

cmq è dura ma ce la si fa soptutto s einizia vedere quello che si bello hai costuito e hai intorno
nel mioc aso 3 bimbi e un marito che pur con i suoi errori mi ama
e con lui ho sbagliato anche io

nel tuoc aso se si comporta così la cosa dovrebba aiutarti a lasciarlos tare
un conto ne valesse la pena


poi va a capire amgari si nega x non soffrire
la'veva fatto anche il mioo x qualche tempo
voleva dare taglio entto ma none ra riuscito
e die vero io pue avevo provato


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si si è fatto sentire
> ma è combattuto qnt me sa che non va bene e quindi dice letteralemtne che sis forza di non pensarmi
> a volte gli riesce altre no
> io? idem
> ...


scusa una domanda OT...

ma sei dislessica?


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa una domanda OT...
> 
> ma sei dislessica?


:rotfl:
no scusate scrivo senza guardare tastiera qui dentro è un macello di lavoro e scrivo anche un po' di nascosto

sorry ho riletto e non si capisce na mazza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> no scusate scrivo senza guardare tastiera qui dentro è un macello di lavoro e scrivo anche un po' di nascosto
> 
> sorry ho riletto e non si capisce na mazza


anch'io l'avevo pensato ma non osavo chiederlo per non sembrare indelicata


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma da venerdì a lunedì avrà pure avuto un minuto per risponderti, o no?
> 
> Lascialo perdere. E' pure un codardo.... non puoi ricavarci niente di positivo con uno così


Hai ragione... grazie


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> anch'io l'avevo pensato ma non osavo chiederlo per non sembrare indelicata


La prossima vorta di' a me che ce chiedo io...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> no scusate scrivo senza guardare tastiera qui dentro è un macello di lavoro e scrivo anche un po' di nascosto
> 
> sorry ho riletto e non si capisce na mazza


Io ho capito grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La prossima vorta di' a me che ce chiedo io...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



okkei!


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> anch'io l'avevo pensato ma non osavo chiederlo per non sembrare indelicata


qui è un covo di arpie
non tutte ma qualcuna
vedono aperto portale tradimento e darei da parlare x mesi alla macchina del caffè

ecco qui ci sono donne che un amante ie farebbe solo bene


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> qui è un covo di arpie
> non tutte ma qualcuna
> vedono aperto portale tradimento e darei da parlare x mesi alla macchina del caffè
> 
> ecco qui ci sono donne che un amante ie farebbe solo bene



Ringrazia il Creatore che c'hai un "lavoro" 


Tuo marito che dice? Torna?


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ringrazia il Creatore che c'hai un "lavoro"
> 
> 
> Tuo marito che dice? Torna?


certo che torna Marì..spero
ci sentiamo con skype
ma vedersi altra roca
non mi dicano balle la lontananza farà bene ma non coppia giovane con 3 bimbi proprio no!

si ringrazio certo peccato che anche questo complichi
zero ptime e da sola con tre e senza nonni e marito via c'è da dare i numeri e non quelli giusti..i numeri nel senso battere i coperchi
ieri sera uno tabelline una i sumeri uno in braccio
mio marito hotel 5 stelle e poi è stressato
va bè va lasammo perdere
stasera tabelline via skype ok?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> certo che torna Marì..spero
> ci sentiamo con skype
> ma vedersi altra roca
> non mi dicano balle la lontananza farà bene ma non coppia giovane con 3 bimbi proprio no!
> ...



... ma e' un lavoro temporaneo il suo? ... non potresti trasferirti anche tu e i bambini da lui?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma e' un lavoro temporaneo il suo? ... *non potresti trasferirti anche tu e i bambini da lui?*


La vedo difficile...

i Sumeri non sono il suo forte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

ma no, ha detto che il marito viaggia spesso

ora stati uniti, poi singapore......


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La vedo difficile...
> 
> i *Sumeri* non sono il suo forte...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... e tu che ne sai 



[video=youtube;56NZz7XcTMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56NZz7XcTMo[/video]


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

no lui viaggia sempre andare da lui significa stare sola in una città non mia con lui via
non avrebbe senso
il suo lavoro come dirigente lo porta a stare qua e là. la e qua ecco

diversamente l'avremmo già fatto senza troppi porblemi visto come si sono messe le cose
cmq soffrire di solitudine non è bello
lo so con 3 bimbi non dovrei
ora sono una bella compagnia
anni fa tre piccoli x quanto dolcissimi erano un delirio e alle 23 mi ritrovavo su sto divano sola e abbacchiata
probabilmente mi sono anche fatta una depre post partum va a sapere

sono alta 1.75 pesavo 50kg detto tutto
prosciugata ero


----------



## Sterminator (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu che ne sai


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6hp5g9Cx2Q&feature=related

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6hp5g9Cx2Q&feature=related
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... hai visto l'ultima di Sora Cesira? :mrgreen:


http://tv.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e-cultura/sora-cesira-italian-rhapsody/79022?video


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Adesso soffrirai, ma ti assicuro che più passa il tempo e meno si soffre. Devi solo avere pazienza e tenere duro. Non morirai dal dolore. Una volta che ne sarai fuori vedrai le cose in modo diverso


Eccola è arrivata la telefonata, scusandosi se era stato cosi freddo ma era in mezzo alla gente e sapete perchè venerdi non mi ha risposto ??? Era  a casa con la moglie.... mah, comunque secondo me non è molto stabile .....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccola è arrivata la telefonata, scusandosi se era stato cosi freddo ma era in mezzo alla gente e sapete perchè venerdi non mi ha risposto ??? Era  a casa con la moglie.... mah, comunque secondo me non è molto stabile .....


Embé ma da venerdì a stamattina è sempre stato insieme alla moglie? non è mai andato al cesso per pisciare?

Ma dai che sono tutte scuse, e tu lo sai

Quindi: o accetti che sia un rapporto così, che lui ti cerchi quando ne ha voglia, ecc. ecc., oppure, se la cosa non ti sta bene e ti fa stare male lo tagli


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

io sarei stata fredda
tanto se ci tiene ti ricercava
lo so sono giochini maddai 2 giorni e non ha trovato mezzo minuto x chiamare

scusa ma non farti calpestare tesoro




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccola è arrivata la telefonata, scusandosi se era stato cosi freddo ma era in mezzo alla gente e sapete perchè venerdi non mi ha risposto ??? Era a casa con la moglie.... mah, comunque secondo me non è molto stabile .....


----------



## dalia63 (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina e rossi hanno ragione....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Embé ma da venerdì a stamattina è sempre stato insieme alla moglie? non è mai andato al cesso per pisciare?
> 
> Ma dai che sono tutte scuse, e tu lo sai
> 
> Quindi: o accetti che sia un rapporto così, che lui ti cerchi quando ne ha voglia, ecc. ecc., oppure, se la cosa non ti sta bene e ti fa stare male lo tagli


ahahahah Quintina sara'retorica ma non ce'peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...la nostra amica invornita se le beve tutte...vabbe'noi uomini siamo figli di puttana,ma troviamo anche le ochette....
allora scusa se parlo al singolare,ma cosi'istruisco l'oca giuliva..
come sono messo Quintina l'hai capito,pero' il tempo per parlare con l'altra l'ho trovato,sia sabato che domencia,come sempre da 4 mesi a questa parte...a buon intenditor..


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah Quintina sara'retorica ma non ce'peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...la nostra amica invornita se le beve tutte...vabbe'noi uomini siamo figli di puttana,ma troviamo anche le ochette....
> allora scusa se parlo al singolare,ma cosi'istruisco l'oca giuliva..
> come sono messo Quintina l'hai capito,pero' il tempo per parlare con l'altra l'ho trovato,sia sabato che domencia,come sempre da 4 mesi a questa parte...a buon intenditor..


Ma appunto
Poi dico non puoi parlare
Scrivi figlio mio
Una mail un sms
Se poi ti sta bene vivitela così ma non soffrirci +
Tanto prima o poi finirà e almeno te la sarai diciamo goduta
No?
Cmq la gente ci fa ciò che noi permettiamo


----------



## dalia63 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Cmq la gente ci fa ciò che noi permettiamo


vero


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> io sarei stata fredda
> tanto se ci tiene ti ricercava
> lo so sono giochini maddai 2 giorni e non ha trovato mezzo minuto x chiamare
> 
> scusa ma non farti calpestare tesoro


E' vero, infatti io al telefono ero freddissima , lo sò che è una scusa, tanto ormai l'ho capito , e dopo tutti i Vostri consigli di questa mattina accetto cosi ma quando mi stuferò io, perchè succederà, la farò finita.....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Embé ma da venerdì a stamattina è sempre stato insieme alla moglie? non è mai andato al cesso per pisciare?
> 
> Ma dai che sono tutte scuse, e tu lo sai
> 
> Quindi: o accetti che sia un rapporto così, che lui ti cerchi quando ne ha voglia, ecc. ecc., oppure, se la cosa non ti sta bene e ti fa stare male lo tagli


Ho pensato molto accetto il rapporto cosi; io mi faccio la mia vita lui la sua .... sono stufa di stare male


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> vero


All'inizio della nostra storia ero io quella distaccata   e lui mi chiamava continuamente , poi ho ceduto e adesso fa lui il distaccato, il fatto è che se una volta, perchè magari non posso, non rispondo alla sua telefonata (tipo oggi) mi richiama 2/3 volte finche non rispondo e se la prende anche ... che coraggio


----------



## dalia63 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> All'inizio della nostra storia ero io quella distaccata   e lui mi chiamava continuamente , poi ho ceduto e adesso fa lui il distaccato, il fatto è che se una volta, perchè magari non posso, non rispondo alla sua telefonata (tipo oggi) mi richiama 2/3 volte finche non rispondo e se la prende anche ... che coraggio


mah.....valli a capire........comunque cerca di pensare a te........se capisci che ci stai male,molla,perchè più vai avanti e peggio è...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> All'inizio della nostra storia ero io quella distaccata   e lui mi chiamava continuamente , poi ho ceduto e adesso fa lui il distaccato, il fatto è che se una volta, perchè magari non posso, non rispondo alla sua telefonata (tipo oggi) mi richiama 2/3 volte finche non rispondo e se la prende anche ... che coraggio


ahhahaha io faccio di peggio,di proposito lo tengo spento al''nostro orario'' e la fagiana becca di brutto..perche',per come...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhahaha io faccio di peggio,di proposito lo tengo spento al''nostro orario'' e la fagiana becca di brutto..perche',per come...


Lothar sei veramente un grande! Dovresti aprire un post dove spieghi i trucchetti e aiuti le signore qui scriventi (soprattutto quelle in difficoltà) a non cadere nelle reti dei bracconieri...  Ciaoooooooooooooooo

Come va l'Alfone?
La mia un gioiellino, mannaggia come mi fa divertire....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> Sembrate delle quindicenni alle prime cotte.. ma vi rileggete un po ? sinceramente e' una cosa penosa.. certo che se voi donne siete tutte cosi per noi uomini e' un gioco facile facile..... forza lothar !! Tutte a fare la classifica delle volte che fanno l amore con il marito.. che se lo fanno e' una routine.. Ma vi rendete conto che un matrimonio NON E' SOLO QUESTO ?? Non voglio dire che e' un patto di fronte a dio perche' ci si puo' credere o meno ma un matrimonio e' prima di tutto un progetto di vita tra persone (che si ritiene) mature, che si propongono di migliorarsi e di superare insieme le difficolta' della vita, di dare benessere a se stessi e ai propri figli, sapendo che tutto questo non sara' affatto semplice e che forse sara' necessaria tutta una vita per riuscirci.. l' attrazione per un altro uomo o per un' altra donna e' soltanto una di queste difficolta' , puo' anche capitare di "CASCARCI".. ma l' amore... secondo me  chi si innamora e' perche' si predispone a farlo.. certo puo' capitare anche questo ma sentire voi donne che appena la percentuale di scopate con i vostri mariti scende al di sotto di una certa percentuale.. come per magia vi "innamorate" del primo che passa.... sinceramente mi fa cadere la braccia.... ALTRO CHE PROGETTI DI VITA !!


Grande...quel forza Lothar!
Comunque sia...
Sai una cosa...vediamo se mi spiego.
Per me, e ribadisco SOLO per me, il matrimonio è stata un'esperienza fatta di una montagna di cose.
Anche pratiche ed empiriche eh?
Ora lo vedo come un paniere, un contenitore, un ricettacolo, un refugium peccatorum.
So perchè io sono riuscito a farlo durare fino ad ora...
Per aver sempre allargato il paniere...facendo diventare possibili cose che mi sono resoconto leggendo qui, sono impossibili per tantissime persone.
Ora se il mio matrimonio è visto alla luce di certe cose, lo ammetto è un fiasco totale.
Ma con incredibile maestria, dato che sono un musicista, diremo che se mi intestardivo a farne un quartetto d'archi...veniva una cosa orripilante...ne è uscito...una sinfonia wagneriana...il durch componiert eh?
Hai presente?
Prendiamo il Tristano, no meglio ah ecco..il Lohengrin...ascoltate sto pezzo celeberrimo...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...a tutti gli sposi sfugge questo: la sposa morirà...e la marcia è scritta sul ritmo della marcia funebre!

Il problema casomai...e per questo io adoro la Matra, è che...ehm...oggi...da un fuoco fatuo...si realizza la grande storia d'amore...un tempo si diceva...ma si sono fuochi fatui...

Ah la Matra...le dico...ah sapessi sono innamorato perso, ah che grande storia sto vivendo...se solo tu sapessi..
E lei ah si? Parlamene...
Gliene parlo...
E lei...ah si e questa è una grande storia? Invornito...questa è solo una fottutissima scopata...piantala con questi vacui sentimentalismi...conte!

[video=youtube;y10A9-y0ARc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y10A9-y0ARc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> certo bel coniglio questo però..nonc apisco cosa ci sia dig rave nel dire basta...o vuole tenersi una porta aperta si sa mai
> mandalo a cacare fidati
> 
> Ho un’amica che vive la sua storia da uomo diciamo
> ...


Rossi è come nel rosso no?
Mah io non so gli altri...
Ma solo sesso con me...mah se va bene dura tre volte...
Poi mi annoio...
Ohi...cosa le dico...cosa le racconto?
In fondo solo sesso...uffi che noia eh?
Mah io non ci credo al solo sesso, forse perchè sono un uomo attratto dal contorno.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Ottobre 2011)

dalia63 ha detto:


> mah.....valli a capire........comunque cerca di pensare a te........se capisci che ci stai male,molla,perchè più vai avanti e peggio è...


Eccomi qua......Qulacuno diVoi aveva ragione , finalmente gli ho chiesto perchè è cosi freddo e distaccato (visto che era due giorni che non lo sentivo) ... avevo paura della sua risposta.... mi ha detto che vuole distaccarsi perchè si è innamorato di me .... , che pensava che fosse solo sesso ma se non mi sente sta male, che mi pensa continuamente....io da stupida non gli ho detto niete

Non sò se sono contenta ...

Quanto siamo complicate noi donne


----------



## oceansize (26 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi qua......Qulacuno diVoi aveva ragione , finalmente gli ho chiesto perchè è cosi freddo e distaccato (visto che era due giorni che non lo sentivo) ... avevo paura della sua risposta.... mi ha detto che vuole distaccarsi perchè si è innamorato di me .... , che pensava che fosse solo sesso ma se non mi sente sta male, che mi pensa continuamente....io da stupida non gli ho detto niete
> 
> Non sò se sono contenta ...
> 
> Quanto siamo complicate noi donne


 cosa non si fa e non si dice per un po' di f...   quanto so' diventata cinica oh


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

cioe preferisce non sentirti?
ba può essere effettivamente darci un taglio netto e stop
ma allora perchè tic erca?
ba sarà confuso pur elui
chec asinos te storie mio dio
o si fa come lothar o gambe in spalla e correre via (a meno che non si sia corretti e si chiuda con marito/moglie)


----------



## cavasdas (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah Quintina sara'retorica ma non ce'peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...


...... L' amore non e' cieco.. pero' e' sordo forte !


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Non ci credo: una persona innamorata sul serio ti cerca. Non cerca di dimenticarti. Soprattutto se sa di essere corrisposta... E che è?


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

non so non so
innamorata forse si
ma se fosse una cotta che sto tizios cambia x amore ( a 47 anni triste ma tutto po' esse) e ovviament enon ha i cojions x rompere preferisce staccarsi
ma che lo facesse
ha figli?

cmq io penso sia una buffonata ecco, intanto non sparisci e  poi torni ecc..parli chiaro e la chiudi civilmente
ios te storie ti penso ma soffro ecc cic redo pochino 
cmq sparisci tu punto x stare così

ioa nche dissi mi sto attaccando troppo ma in realtà fossi stata innamorata non avrei chiuso temo




Andy ha detto:


> Non ci credo: una persona innamorata sul serio ti cerca. Non cerca di dimenticarti. Soprattutto se sa di essere corrisposta... E che è?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> non so non so
> innamorata forse si
> ma se fosse una cotta che sto tizios cambia x amore ( a 47 anni triste ma tutto po' esse) e ovviament enon ha i cojions x rompere preferisce staccarsi
> ma che lo facesse
> ...


Si ha figli, due.

Non lo sò cosi mi confonde...... tanto lo sò che la moglie non la lascierà mai, lo sò per certo quindo preferisci dimenticarmi anche se dice che non riesce  a stare lontano da me ... dice che stà impazzendo , mah....


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> non so non so
> innamorata forse si
> ma se fosse una cotta che sto tizios cambia x amore ( a 47 anni triste ma tutto po' esse) e ovviament enon ha i cojions x rompere preferisce staccarsi
> *ma che lo facesse*
> ...


Infatti: adulto e vaccinato. Ha deciso di dimenticare, ma aspetta che glielo chieda la donna? Mah...


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ha figli, due.
> 
> Non lo sò cosi mi confonde...... tanto lo sò che la moglie non la lascierà mai, lo sò per certo quindo preferisci dimenticarmi anche se dice che non riesce a stare lontano da me ... dice che stà impazzendo , mah....


Ma magari è vero che prova sentimenti per te per carità e si è incasinato mentalmente
il punto è proprio questo
o la si vive per quei pochi momenti buoni/belli/divetenti che ci sono tra amanti o se si incomincia a pensarci su tanto (oddio lo puoi fare) ma se questo ti condiziona la vita o trochi inc asa o tronchi fuori stop
se ci sono bimbi fidati è durissima

io non potrei mai levare la famiglia ai bimbi x un capriccio ma anche x un eventuale mio innamoramento
un conto se in casa fosse insostenibile ma solitamente non è così se no ci si sarebbe lasciati senza interventi di terzi

in qsti casi c'è la novità l'emozione e tante cacate che però rasserenano l'animo soptutto se ci sono "buchi "nella coppia

poi che te lo dico a fà..gli uomini sono attaccati al divano alla casa all'abitudine + di noi donne fidati

x cui gli direi senti bello se stai così male tanti saluti trovo uno con cui divertirimi di + senza le tue paranoie
(poi in realtà medita da farsi con tuo marito)

ma a sto mollaccione mollalo così eddai eccheppalle scusa un terzo deve al max farti stare been non rimpirti di paranoie


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> ...... L' amore non e' cieco.. pero' e' sordo forte !


ahahhah intanto benvenuto!scusa ma per fortuna ho poco tempo per stare qua',e solo ora ti leggo.
Si qui'se la tirano tantissimo tutti/e con questa menata dell'amore...io saro'fortunato,ma ho trovato  una tipa che mi  ha confessato di essere arrivata a 28 anni senza essersi mai innamorata,che ha aggiunto di avere capito che io sono uno che non si innamora facilmente,e che appena avra'sistemato alcune cose,cerchera' come giusto che sia marito.Quindi dopo saremmo soltanto amici..
Aggiungo io che quando la rivedro',prossima settimana,sara'passato piu'di un mese dal precedente incontro.ma non e'che mi strappi i capelli per quello,sai giornalmente non mi squillasse il cell,non saprei neanche di avere un'amante.
Se facessero tutti/e cosi'..non sarebbe meglio,Cavasdas???
E'tardi pausa finita..at salut


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

che voglia che avete però anche sentirvi tutti i anti giorni come un marito/moglie dopo un po' che palle no?
io manco con mio marito ci tel tutti i giorni x dire...
a me verrebbe a noia credo

non x fare la figa davvero ogni  giorno ma che ti dici?
soptutto se come x voi frega poco o nulla dell'altro





lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhah intanto benvenuto!scusa ma per fortuna ho poco tempo per stare qua',e solo ora ti leggo.
> Si qui'se la tirano tantissimo tutti/e con questa menata dell'amore...io saro'fortunato,ma ho trovato  una tipa che mi  ha confessato di essere arrivata a 28 anni senza essersi mai innamorata,che ha aggiunto di avere capito che io sono uno che non si innamora facilmente,e che appena avra'sistemato alcune cose,cerchera' come giusto che sia marito.Quindi dopo saremmo soltanto amici..
> Aggiungo io che quando la rivedro',prossima settimana,sara'passato piu'di un mese dal precedente incontro.ma non e'che mi strappi i capelli per quello,sai giornalmente non mi squillasse il cell,non saprei neanche di avere un'amante.
> Se facessero tutti/e cosi'..non sarebbe meglio,Cavasdas???
> E'tardi pausa finita..at salut


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> che voglia che avete però anche sentirvi tutti i anti giorni come un marito/moglie dopo un po' che palle no?
> io manco con mio marito ci tel tutti i giorni x dire...
> a me verrebbe a noia credo
> 
> ...


be'se ci vediamo una volta o due al mese,almeno sentirsi al cell..viceversa ci si dimentica l'uno dell'altro,poi sono telefonate di 1 0 2 minuti


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'se ci vediamo una volta o due al mese,almeno sentirsi al cell..viceversa ci si dimentica l'uno dell'altro,poi sono telefonate di 1 0 2 minuti


ah tipo ciao come va?

bene grazie ciao

ok ok ho capito
sarà che odio il telefono ....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhah intanto benvenuto!scusa ma per fortuna ho poco tempo per stare qua',e solo ora ti leggo.
> Si qui'se la tirano tantissimo tutti/e con questa menata dell'amore...io saro'fortunato,ma ho trovato  una tipa che mi  ha confessato di essere arrivata a 28 anni senza essersi mai innamorata,che ha aggiunto di avere capito che io sono uno che non si innamora facilmente,e che appena avra'sistemato alcune cose,*cerchera' come giusto che sia marito.*Quindi dopo saremmo soltanto amici..
> Aggiungo io che quando la rivedro',prossima settimana,sara'passato piu'di un mese dal precedente incontro.ma non e'che mi strappi i capelli per quello,sai giornalmente non mi squillasse il cell,non saprei neanche di avere un'amante.
> Se facessero tutti/e cosi'..non sarebbe meglio,Cavasdas???
> E'tardi pausa finita..at salut


E dove lo cercherà? come farà? ha un cane che li trova, tipo con i tartufi?


Senti Lothar ma non mi hai ancora spiegato cos'era quella storia del motel, con la spadaccina di Milano e Daniele il conte d'Este.... cos'è? la sceneggiatura di un film che stai scrivendo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> cosa non si fa e non si dice per un po' di f...   quanto so' diventata cinica oh


Allora mi sa che siamo in due ad essere ciniche......Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero


----------



## Carola (26 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che siamo in due ad essere ciniche......Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero


mi dispiace x "non registrato" perchè si sta male poche palle se ci si innamora e lei sis ente che soffre
ma detto questo riprenditi in mano la tua vita e non lasciarla in mano a sto tizio
che poi vorresti come marito? onestamente.............uno che dice ste minkiate?
dovresti dargli un bel rimbalzone  eddaiii

ti do un consiglio
prova a vederla dal di fuori qsta storia a me era servito


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E dove lo cercherà? come farà? ha un cane che li trova, tipo con i tartufi?
> 
> 
> Senti Lothar ma non mi hai ancora spiegato cos'era quella storia del motel, con la spadaccina di Milano e Daniele il conte d'Este.... cos'è? la sceneggiatura di un film che stai scrivendo?


problema suo amica mia...magari le presto il lupastro di Simy,ma credo serva un lagotto..

si il titolo sara'''l'amore infedele 2'',amore impossibile tra una brillante ricercatrice,e un'ingegnere la cui pervicacia non conosce confini,ma lei e'maestra di amore e lo portera'lassu',alle piu'alte vette che il sentimento conosca..

che ne dici Vezzali dell'Olona???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> problema suo amica mia...magari le presto il lupastro di Simy,ma credo serva un lagotto..
> 
> si il titolo sara'''l'amore infedele 2'',amore impossibile tra una brillante ricercatrice,e un'ingegnere la cui pervicacia non conosce confini,ma lei e'maestra di amore e lo portera'lassu',alle piu'alte vette che il sentimento conosca..
> 
> che ne dici Vezzali dell'Olona???



non credo proprio di essere capace di cotanta impresa...


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> problema suo amica mia...magari le presto il lupastro di Simy,ma credo serva un lagotto..
> 
> si il titolo sara'''l'amore infedele 2'',amore impossibile tra una brillante ricercatrice,e un'ingegnere la cui pervicacia non conosce confini,ma lei e'maestra di amore e lo portera'lassu',alle piu'alte vette che il sentimento conosca..
> 
> che ne dici Vezzali dell'Olona???


ALLORA CHIARIAMO UNA COSA! LASCIA STARE LA MIA CUCCIOLONA!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ALLORA CHIARIAMO UNA COSA! LASCIA STARE LA MIA CUCCIOLONA!



ahahahaha adesso le tocca pure trovare marito all'amante di Lothar


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> cosa non si fa e non si dice per un po' di f...   quanto so' diventata cinica oh


Mah io la penso come Henry Miller in Opus Pistorum...quando dice che...se le donne...non avessero...la f...sarebbero proprio...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ci credo: una persona innamorata sul serio ti cerca. Non cerca di dimenticarti. Soprattutto se sa di essere corrisposta... E che è?


Ma scusa se ti innamori di una persona che non puoi avere: soffri e basta!.
Fidati...non ne vale la pena...
Più comodo fare passi indietro...poi passa...e ridimensioni sta persona!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ahahahaha adesso le tocca pure trovare marito all'amante di Lothar


ma il lupastro giallorosso,potrebbe farcela,in fondo trovare marito non dovrebbe essere difficlle per un simile canide..


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa se ti innamori di una persona che non puoi avere: soffri e basta!.
> Fidati...non ne vale la pena...
> Più comodo fare passi indietro...poi passa...e ridimensioni sta persona!


Sì, ma in questo caso lui non ha mostrato una decisione se non richiesta da lei. Gli faceva comodo così?


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma il lupastro giallorosso,potrebbe farcela,in fondo trovare marito non dovrebbe essere difficlle per un simile canide..


:blu: mi arrendo....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu: mi arrendo....


chiedo perdono bella e dolce Simy,ieri sera ti ho pensato sorseggiando uno'ottimo Castelli Romani made in Ariccia gelato..bunissimo.
No la cagnona tienila li',meglio se''lei''rimane single


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chiedo perdono bella e dolce Simy,ieri sera ti ho pensato sorseggiando uno'ottimo Castelli Romani made in Ariccia gelato..bunissimo.
> No la cagnona tienila li',meglio se''lei''rimane single


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Simy a proposito,scusino gli altri per l'invadenza,vero che la carbonara non richiede peperoncino?


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy a proposito,scusino gli altri per l'invadenza,vero che la carbonara non richiede peperoncino?


ASSOLUTAMENTE SENZA PEPERONCINO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavasdas (26 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy a proposito,scusino gli altri per l'invadenza,vero che la carbonara non richiede peperoncino?


..io il peperoncino lo metterei anche nel latte... MA NELLA CARBONARA PROPRIO NO !!!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> ..io il peperoncino lo metterei anche nel latte... MA NELLA CARBONARA PROPRIO NO !!!


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sempe io ...

Certo che è un bel modo di dimostrare che mi ama, vi racconto....

Siamo daccordo di sentirci questa mattina per metterci d'accordo ( è preciso che me lo ha detto lui ieri, e non io...) per vederci oggi ora di pranzo, lo chiamo ( faccio ben 4 squilli) e niente, non mi risponde, ma io dico mi hai preso per una deficiente????? questo è il modo di dimostrarmi che mi ama???

Mah..... sono sempre più perplessa...


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempe io ...
> 
> Certo che è un bel modo di dimostrare che mi ama, vi racconto....
> 
> ...


scusa è...senza offesa....ma ancora stai a perdere tempo dietro a questo qui??????


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa è...senza offesa....ma ancora stai a perdere tempo dietro a questo qui??????


E' si..... sono proprio scema ....


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' si..... sono proprio scema ....


lascialo perdere....tira fuori il tuo "orgoglio" e guarda avanti! 
ma ti pare che devi stare ad aspettare che lui ti concede un po del suo tempo! ma roba da matti...........


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lascialo perdere....tira fuori il tuo "orgoglio" e guarda avanti!
> ma ti pare che devi stare ad aspettare che lui ti concede un po del suo tempo! ma roba da matti...........


MAgari era impegnato e non poteva rispondermi....


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MAgari era impegnato e non poteva rispondermi....


si certo....ma magari ancora non ti ha nemmeno richiamato......quindi un super impegno!
apri gli occhi fidati....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si certo....ma magari ancora non ti ha nemmeno richiamato......quindi un super impegno!
> apri gli occhi fidati....


ok grazie del consiglio.....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MAgari era impegnato e non poteva rispondermi....


Lascia stare. Te lo dico con il cuore. E' solo disinteresse.

Gli dai adito anche a sentirsi cercato... perchè se è un UOMO e vuole smetterla te lo dice. Mi sembra un OMETTO.

A te attirano gli OMETTI?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Te lo dico con il cuore. E' solo disinteresse.
> 
> Gli dai adito anche a sentirsi cercato... perchè se è un UOMO e vuole smetterla te lo dice. Mi sembra un OMETTO.
> 
> A te attirano gli OMETTI?


non mi pare che abbia intenzione di lasciar perdere.....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare che abbia intenzione di lasciar perdere.....


Allora se lo tiene e deve sforzarsi ad accettare la situazione, visto che le piace


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora se lo tiene e deve sforzarsi ad accettare la situazione, visto che le piace


bè immagino sia cosi visto che continua a giustificarlo.....


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè immagino sia cosi visto che continua a giustificarlo.....


E' il tipico esempio dello stronzo che tratta male una donna e questa le corre dietro ancora.
Se lo faccio io che corro dietro una stronza dicono che sono un coglionazzo...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...

Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo lui mi chiama due volte, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..

Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo* lui mi chiama due volte*, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


Forse sei tu che non vuoi accettare la situazione.
Lui ti chiama quando ha le voglie.
Quando non le ha, ha altro a cui pensare.
Non è essere strani, è talmente chiaro.
E se ne sei consapevole, il fatto che tu lo aspetta a prescindere, vuol dire che ti basta così com'è.
Perchè lui di più non te lo darà mai.


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo* lui mi chiama due volte*, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


Forse sei tu che non vuoi accettare la situazione.
Lui ti chiama quando ha le voglie.
Quando non le ha, ha altro a cui pensare.
Non è essere strani, è talmente chiaro.
E se ne sei consapevole, il fatto che tu lo aspetta a prescindere, vuol dire che ti basta così com'è.
Perchè lui di più non te lo darà mai.

Lui è furbo e fortunato.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse sei tu che non vuoi accettare la situazione.
> Lui ti chiama quando ha le voglie.
> Quando non le ha, ha altro a cui pensare.
> Non è essere strani, è talmente chiaro.
> ...


Ma anche tu allora ti comporti come lui?


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche tu allora ti comporti come lui?


No, personalmente mai fatto. L'ho subito però. Come te.
Ed oggi quella persona non c'è più. E non è che sia tornata da me... il giuoco finisce


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, personalmente mai fatto. L'ho subito però. Come te.
> Ed oggi quella persona non c'è più. E non è che sia tornata da me... il giuoco finisce


ma è finito perchè l'hai voluto tu o lei???Scusa la curiosità


----------



## Andy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma è finito perchè l'hai voluto tu o lei???Scusa la curiosità


Perchè quella gente lì, quando fa così, ad un certo punto si stanca e se ne va. Come se nulla fosse.
A rigori è finita perchè l'ha voluto lei, ma poi ti rendi conto che era lei la stronza. E che avrei fatto meglio a finirla io, senza darle nemmeno la soddisfazione di lasciarle la palla al balzo fino a quando ha voluto.

Avevo una amica stronza che ragionava così: comunque vada, devo essere sempre io a lasciare. Perchè ne va del mio orgoglio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè quella gente lì, quando fa così, ad un certo punto si stanca e se ne va. Come se nulla fosse.
> A rigori è finita perchè l'ha voluto lei, ma poi ti rendi conto che era lei la stronza. E che avrei fatto meglio a finirla io, senza darle nemmeno la soddisfazione di lasciarle la palla al balzo fino a quando ha voluto.
> 
> Avevo una amica stronza che ragionava così: comunque vada, devo essere sempre io a lasciare. Perchè ne va del mio orgoglio.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lo so è stronza una che fa così...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...ma che te frega?
Se lei è contenta così che fatica vuoi che sia lasciarle sempre l'ultima parola?


----------



## elena_ (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lo so è stronza una che fa così...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...ma che te frega?
> Se lei è contenta così che fatica vuoi che sia lasciarle sempre l'ultima parola?


nessuna fatica, perché non hai nemmeno bisogno di indurla a lasciarti


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo lui mi chiama due volte, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


a me sembra che lui ti voglia tenere buona...se lo chiami è tranquillo che ci sei ancora.
Se non lo chiami ti cercaper sincerarsi che tu sia ancora lì ad aspettarlo.
Ma come puoi accettare una cosa del genere?
Come puoi credere che lui ti ami?
Ma al tuo compagno non ci pensi per niente?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> a me sembra che lui ti voglia tenere buona...se lo chiami è tranquillo che ci sei ancora.
> Se non lo chiami ti cercaper sincerarsi che tu sia ancora lì ad aspettarlo.
> Ma come puoi accettare una cosa del genere?
> Come puoi credere che lui ti ami?
> Ma al tuo compagno non ci pensi per niente?


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## elena_ (29 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> a me sembra che lui ti voglia tenere buona...se lo chiami è tranquillo che ci sei ancora.
> Se non lo chiami ti cercaper sincerarsi che tu sia ancora lì ad aspettarlo.
> Ma come puoi accettare una cosa del genere?
> Come puoi credere che lui ti ami?
> Ma al tuo compagno non ci pensi per niente?


beh, ma lei è tranquilla perché il suo compagno c'è ancora
(mi è venuta spontanea, non ho letto tutto il 3d )


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo lui mi chiama due volte, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


si ma siete fissate con la storia del telefono.....la mia amante mi sta rompendo le palle con la stessa storia, e perche'lo tenevi spento..e chissa'in quale motel eri,,,suonava perche'non rispondevi.Adesso sms''perche'ieri non mi hai chiamato??''..vedi amica queste cose rompono,alle volte mis embra di avere due mogli,dicono le stesse cose.
Noi uomini mica viviamo pensando all'amante..non siamo emotivi come voi.
Scusa ,scrivi''uno che ti ama''...ne sei certa?Perche'di cazzate noi ne diciamo tante,anche se personalmente..ti amo..con il cavolo che lo dico,...
Amica pressamelo meno....perche'poi ci rompiamo e spariamo...lo dovresti sapere


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma siete fissate con la storia del telefono.....la mia amante mi sta rompendo le palle con la stessa storia, e perche'lo tenevi spento..e chissa'in quale motel eri,,,suonava perche'non rispondevi.Adesso sms''perche'ieri non mi hai chiamato??''..vedi amica queste cose rompono,alle volte mis embra di avere due mogli,dicono le stesse cose.
> Noi uomini mica viviamo pensando all'amante..non siamo emotivi come voi.
> Scusa ,scrivi''uno che ti ama''...ne sei certa?Perche'di cazzate noi ne diciamo tante,anche se personalmente..ti amo..con il cavolo che lo dico,...
> Amica pressamelo meno....perche'poi ci rompiamo e spariamo...lo dovresti sapere


Vero...sai le pistole che mi hai prestato sono davvero micidiali...
Sono sempre stato troppo coglione e buono con le donne...
E loro cercano sempre di manipolarmi...di...am..maestrarmi!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo lui mi chiama due volte, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???


Ma che ragione c'è nello cercarsi se l'unico scopo è stare insieme per passare dei momenti e solo dei momenti nn tutta la vita ok 
Mandi sms per cosa ???
per avere la certezza che lui ama???
Per cosa dirgli??
Secondo me nn ti richiama perche in quel momento nn ha nessuna ragione per farlo e nn perche ti prende per il culo ....
Devi cercare di capire come ho gia detto cosa vuoi tu da lui.....
E da li valutare .....
Sei una parentesi nella sua vita anche piacevole ma solo una parentesi ....
Un piacevole diversivo alla vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che ragione c'è nello cercarsi se l'unico scopo è stare insieme per passare dei momenti e solo dei momenti nn tutta la vita ok
> Mandi sms per cosa ???
> per avere la certezza che lui ama???
> Per cosa dirgli??
> ...


E' vero ....ma se il giorno prima mi dici ci sentiamo domani, sicuramente ci vediamo è per quello che io mi incazzo se lui per due giorni non mi chiama, va be , ma se mi dici domani ci sono o sei deficiente o sei instabile o lo dici solo per farmi contenta....

Tutte le volte che ci fissiamo un appuntamento lui non si fa sentire e io mi sono rotta .....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma siete fissate con la storia del telefono.....la mia amante mi sta rompendo le palle con la stessa storia, e perche'lo tenevi spento..e chissa'in quale motel eri,,,suonava perche'non rispondevi.Adesso sms''perche'ieri non mi hai chiamato??''..vedi amica queste cose rompono,alle volte mis embra di avere due mogli,dicono le stesse cose.
> Noi uomini mica viviamo pensando all'amante..non siamo emotivi come voi.
> Scusa ,scrivi''uno che ti ama''...ne sei certa?Perche'di cazzate noi ne diciamo tante,anche se personalmente..ti amo..con il cavolo che lo dico,...
> Amica pressamelo meno....perche'poi ci rompiamo e spariamo...lo dovresti sapere


Comunque non sono mai io che lo chiama, è sempre lui..... e io se lui non mi chiama per due giorni non gli rompo le palle. mica sono sua moglie....

Tipo venerdi l'ho chiamato solo una volta e visto che non mi rispondeva ho solo mandato un sms con scritto " Sei al lavoro?", e basta tutto il giorno.... non mi sembra essere pesante o sbaglio???


----------



## astonished (29 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate ma non dico che questa situazione mi piace, infatti sono qua, è tutto il giorno che non lo sento e ormai fino a Mercoledi non lo sentirò più...
> 
> *Io non lo sto giustificando è che mi fa strano...... ho notato che se non lo cerco , magari per un giorno, il giorno dopo lui mi chiama due volte, se lo cerco io, come oggi, manco si fa sentire..... certo che voi uomini siete strani..*
> 
> Poi magari prima non  lo giustificavo ma sentirsi dire da uno che ti ama , che ti desidera, che sei meglio della moglie... che pensare allora , mi tira per il culo???





Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero ....ma *se il giorno prima mi dici ci sentiamo domani, sicuramente ci vediamo è per quello che io mi incazzo se lui per due giorni non mi chiama, va be , ma se mi dici domani ci sono o sei deficiente o sei instabile o lo dici solo per farmi contenta....*
> 
> Tutte le volte che ci fissiamo un appuntamento lui non si fa sentire e io mi sono rotta .....





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque non sono mai io che lo chiama, è sempre lui..... e io se lui non mi chiama per due giorni non gli rompo le palle. mica sono sua moglie....
> 
> Tipo venerdi l'ho chiamato solo una volta e visto che non mi rispondeva ho solo mandato un sms con scritto " Sei al lavoro?", e basta tutto il giorno....* non mi sembra essere pesante o sbaglio???*


Ciao, 
non ho letto tutta la tua storia, mi limito a dare la mia opinione sulla base di questi ultimi tuoi interventi: non sei pesante, sei semplicemente incappata in un uomo sposato e tu sei per lui una conferma, ma sei funzionale a questo, punto, nulla più nulla meno, a parte il bene che sicuramente ti vorrà....non so quanti anni tu abbia nè quanti ne abbia lui e non so nemmeno quale sia la tua situazione sentimentale, lui a parte, sei sposata, fidanzata, o cosa? Da come scrivi immagino tu stia sui 35-40 anni, sinlge vero?....in ogni caso qualunque sia la tua situazione sentimentale, se hai voglia di imbarcarti su una storia senza uscita, sembra che tu stia sulla strada giusta....come detto, non ho letto la tua storia, ma da un uomo che si comporta così puoi avere poco, e devi sapertelo far bastare, c'è chi ci riesce e chi no, * se chiedi di più da ancora diventi zavorra*.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> non ho letto tutta la tua storia, mi limito a dare la mia opinione sulla base di questi ultimi tuoi interventi: non sei pesante, se semplicemente incappata in un uomo sposato e tu sei per lui una conferma, ma sei funzionale a questo, punto, nulla più nulla meno, a parte il bene che sicuramente ti vorrà....non so quanti anni tu abbia nè quanti ne abbia lui e non so nemmeno quale sia la tua situazione sentimentale, lui a parte, sei sposata, fidanzata, o cosa? Da come scrivi immagino tu stia sui 35-40 anni, sinlge vero?....in ogni caso qualunque sia la tua situazione sentimentale, se hai voglia di imbarcarti su una storia senza uscita, sembra che tu stia sulla strada giusta....come detto, non ho letto la tua storia, ma da un uomo che si comporta così puoi avere poco, e devi sapertelo far bastare, c'è chi ci riesce e chi no,  se chiedi di più da ancora diventi zavorra.


il problema è che da come scrive a lei tutto questo non basta.... e lui non credo si disposto a dare di pià di quello che le da ora....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

ma mandalo a cagare

si comporta come un vero stronzo, non cagarlo più

(se ti vuole vedere quando pare a lui, non ti deve però dire "ci vediamo domani" e poi non farsi sentire per niente per due giorni; fanno così solo i cafoni maleducati, perché una persona educata ti dice "scusa ma oggi non posso")

(poi quelli che non si fanno sentire per niente dovrebbero essere mandati a cagare a prescindere)

(come puoi pensare che ti ama???)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero ....ma se il giorno prima mi dici ci sentiamo domani, sicuramente ci vediamo è per quello che io mi incazzo se lui per due giorni non mi chiama, va be , ma se mi dici domani ci sono o sei deficiente o sei instabile o lo dici solo per farmi contenta....
> 
> Tutte le volte che ci fissiamo un appuntamento lui non si fa sentire e io mi sono rotta .....


Ma si fai come me...impara a non crederci più no?
Ma sai quanta gente ti dice domani ti chiamo e poi non lo fa mai?
Ma lo stai ancora a sentire?
Fai come me...quando uno/a ti dice...domani ti chiamo...FREGATENE...na vocina dentro ti dice...figuriamoci...non lo farà...
Poi se qundo lo senti glielo fai notare...si incazzerà pure...
Ma che gente...XD...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che da come scrive a lei tutto questo non basta.... e lui non credo si disposto a dare di pià di quello che le da ora....


Ma basta che non sia di quei tipi bastardi e inconcludenti che ti promettono mari e monti, e poi hanno sempre la giustificazione pronta per non fare mai niente...no?
A volte non è questione di essere disposti o meno a dare...ma di NON ESSERE CAPACI di dare un bel niente...
A nessuno...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

cosa costa mandare un messaggio? niente!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cosa costa mandare un messaggio? niente!


Mah dipende dalle tariffe e i piani telefonici eh?
Per esempio se tu hai vodafone...mi costa 1 cent, se hai altre compagnie 5 cents, perchè ho la one cent messaggi...
Ma con il tim ho l'opzione mille messaggi a 6 euro al mese, ma anche lì stronzi bastardi, 700 verso tim e 300 verso altre cose...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah dipende dalle tariffe e i piani telefonici eh?
> Per esempio se tu hai vodafone...mi costa 1 cent, se hai altre compagnie 5 cents, perchè ho la one cent messaggi...
> Ma con il tim ho l'opzione mille messaggi a 6 euro al mese, ma anche lì stronzi bastardi, 700 verso tim e 300 verso altre cose...


io ne ho 200 al mese inclusi, poi mi tocca pagare!!!

ma davvero 1000 al mese con 6 euro? ma che opzione è?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io ne ho 200 al mese inclusi, poi mi tocca pagare!!!
> 
> ma davvero 1000 al mese con 6 euro? ma che opzione è?


Poi ci guardo...
Devo andare a suonare le sante funzioni...ma porc...ho tre suore che mi tediano...anche quella mi doveva capitare...ma porc...porc...porc....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi ci guardo...
> Devo andare a suonare le sante funzioni...ma porc...ho tre suore che mi tediano...anche quella mi doveva capitare...ma porc...porc...porc....


dai bravo vai...

poi fammi sapere!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina;851596[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]ma mandalo a cagare[/B]
> si comporta come un vero stronzo, non cagarlo più
> 
> (se ti vuole vedere quando pare a lui, non ti deve però dire "ci vediamo domani" e poi non farsi sentire per niente per due giorni; fanno così solo i cafoni maleducati, perché una persona educata ti dice "scusa ma oggi non posso")
> ...



Sembra facile ....
ma nn lo è quasi mai....



Parlando di sms io ne ho 100 al giorno compresi nella tariffa talefonica .... amche di mms con vodafone 
con tim 100 sms e 100 mms con 1euro la settimana...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sembra facile ....
> ma nn lo è quasi mai....
> 
> 
> ...


eh, lo so che non è facile! 

però bisogna sforzarsi perché non ci si può far trattare così, come delle merde

PS che tariffa è quella della Tim? ma hai anche Internet compreso? e le telefonate?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dai bravo vai...
> 
> poi fammi sapere!


EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH...sedotte tutte e tre con sta roba qui...eheheheheheehe...
[video=youtube;DCgvp6IfE7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCgvp6IfE7w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io ne ho 200 al mese inclusi, poi mi tocca pagare!!!
> 
> ma davvero 1000 al mese con 6 euro? ma che opzione è?


TUTTO COMPRESO 500
Data di attivazione: 27/05/2011 - Data di scadenza: 23/11/2011
Con TUTTO COMPRESO 500, ogni mese hai a disposizione 500 minuti di chiamate nazionali verso tutti senza scatto alla risposta

Altre OFFERTE ATTIVE 	
Opzione Messaging 1000 SMS/MMS
Data di attivazione: 10/06/2011 - Rinnovata fino al: 07/11/2011 	
Disattiva

Ma sono piani collegati alla carta di credito...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh, lo so che non è facile!
> 
> però bisogna sforzarsi perché non ci si può far trattare così, come delle merde
> 
> PS che tariffa è quella della Tim? ma hai anche Internet compreso? e le telefonate?



Tim internet mega byte  9euro al mese per internet ma le chiamate le pago 16cent scatto alla risposta e 12cent al minuto verso tutti
piu 1 euro la settimana per  100sms/mms al giorno

Ma per me meglio vodafone 
Vodafone stile libero 9cent verso tutti senza scatto alla risposta piu 9euro al mese per internet 100smse 100mms al giorno compresi..


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tim internet mega byte  9euro al mese per internet ma le chiamate le pago 16cent scatto alla risposta e 12cent al minuto verso tutti
> piu 1 euro la settimana per  100sms/mms al giorno
> 
> Ma per me meglio vodafone
> Vodafone stile libero 9cent verso tutti senza scatto alla risposta piu 9euro al mese per internet 100smse 100mms al giorno compresi..


se chiami sempre e solo..vabbe'quasi...un numero e'ottima you%me vodafone,costa solo 1€ alla settimana compresi sms


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiami sempre e solo..vabbe'quasi...un numero e'ottima you%me vodafone,costa solo 1€ alla settimana compresi sms


Yes...
E esistita magari c'e ancora  anni fa una tariffa ancora piu comoda io ce l'ho ancora su due numeri basta una ricarica anche solo di 5euro al mese e parli con il tuo numero preferito a 0cent al minuto ...se chiami altri numeri pero paghi un casino mi sembra sui 35cent
 al minuto.... senza sms pero


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

A questo punto è d'uopo stilare una lista di tutti i piani tariffari di ongi compagnia, che mi sembra che mi fottano anche su quello...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A questo punto è d'uopo stilare una lista di tutti i piani tariffari di ongi compagnia, che mi sembra che mi fottano anche su quello...


Guarda ogni persona o compagnia ecc.. Fa sempre i propri interessi
Nessuno promette niente per niente 
Basta farci un Po attenzione...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cosa costa mandare un messaggio? niente!



okay allora, visto che abbiamo assodato che mandare un sms a volte costa qualche centesimo.....

però....


mandare un'email con costa niente! Quindi chi non ti manda nemmeno un'email è uno stronzo cafone e maleducato e quindi la nostra amica qui farebbe meglio meglio a mandarlo a cagare


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> okay allora, visto che abbiamo assodato che mandare un sms a volte costa qualche centesimo.....
> 
> però....
> 
> ...


Uffi io ti mando mail...e non mi rispondi...
Ma mi piacciono da morire i tuoi pensieri poetici sulla bacheca del mio profilo...
Sei veramente unica...empatica direi...
RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------

